# Ducks ducks and bucks



## 1HAD1 (Jun 10, 2014)

>>>>>>>>>677 acres at your disposal<<<<<<<<<<<

  We are looking for 4 new members. 
Total membership of club is only 12 hunters.

The property has 6 duck holes/pond that can be hunted during deer season. Must be a licensed responsible hunter. We are not looking for members who want to kill the population...but rather hunters who will help in nurturing the growth of all hunted species on property.


The property is in 2 tracts- 215 acres in Glascock county and the 465 acre tract in McDuffie/Warren county.

                             Only $650.00 annually.
   Inquiries                  706-830-2244 

     Plenty of deer, ducks and turkey...( occasional hogs)


----------



## 1HAD1 (Jun 11, 2014)

just need 3 more now


----------



## Bushwacker (Jun 11, 2014)

How many of the members duck hunt?


----------



## swampstalkr (Jun 14, 2014)

*hunt club*

im interested.  very selective, archery only deer hunter.  occasional duck/turkey hunter.  please text or call me at 706 726 7445.   i need to know where the property is on the map so i can see how far of a drive it will be.  

thank you,
Phillip


----------



## 1HAD1 (Jun 19, 2014)

out of the 10 members now about 5 duck hunt... still have 2 slots open...


----------



## BCORBIT1 (Aug 16, 2014)

have you filled the last 2 spots?  Is camping an option?  if spot is open, please call asap to discuss 678-858-9881 Ben


----------



## jap (Aug 16, 2014)

Any open spots


----------



## BartowHunter1971 (Mar 20, 2015)

Any Spots open for 2015 2016?


----------



## erobbins1 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Any openings for 2015 / 2016??*

If you have any openings for the 2015-2016 season, please give me a call at 912-489-9139. If no answer leave a message.

Thanks,
 eddie


----------



## franklin73 (Aug 5, 2015)

Are you still looking for members?


----------

